# Crufts!!!



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so excited for the first time I am off to Crufts!!!! Its not untill 10th of March, but I cant wait!
I have got tickets for the saturday and the sunday. Those dates will include the terrier categories and toy groups and also best of show in the evening.
I am hoping to get lots of tips off the breeders and buy lots of treats for my fur baby.
Has anyone ever been? Any tips on making the most of my time there?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Has anyone ever been? Any tips on making the most of my time there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been many times but not since it moved to Birmingham








Wear comfortable shoes and take loadsa money








Have a great time


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip lorraine will make sure I have my husbands credit card handy!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW!! Cool!!







You should have a great time!! I used to go to the little dog shows around here, but I always seem to miss them any more







- they don't advertise very good.

I'm excited for you and I'm not even going!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am envious. I want to go, but its so far away. Have lots of fun.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OH you will have such a great time I bet.

And yes, take LOTS of money. I can't even imagine the vendors at a huge show like that.

We want photos please.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Will definitly post some pictures especially if a Malt wins!!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

very cool!!


----------

